# Fuji X100T



## ULFULFSEN (Sep 7, 2014)

> And this are the camera specs:
> 
> - 16 million pixel APS-C X-Trans CMOS II sensor
> - 3 inches 1.04 million dot LCD monitor
> ...


----------



## quod (Sep 7, 2014)

It's missing the leaf shutter, which is one of my favorite features of the X100S.


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Sep 15, 2014)

quod said:


> It's missing the leaf shutter, which is one of my favorite features of the X100S.



I think I read that it does in fact still have the leaf shutter, it just utilizes the electronic shutter for the ridiculously fast shutter speeds (1/32,000)


----------



## quod (Sep 15, 2014)

Pinchers of Peril said:


> quod said:
> 
> 
> > It's missing the leaf shutter, which is one of my favorite features of the X100S.
> ...


I just saw the same. That's great news. The leaf shutter is a very cool feature.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Sep 15, 2014)

I realize this is a Canon forum and I'm a dedicated Canonista but....I've also been shooting Fuji's also for the past several years and love them! T*hey are not, IMHO, a replacement for our beloved Canons*.  They are compact, easy to shoot and have a nice lens offering.

I just ordered the X100T and may eventually sell my X100S if the T proves is point. I also shoot with their XT1 and XE2 and have given my kids the XE1 and XM1. We can actually share batteries! (Except for the X100S). ;D

Can't wait to see how this new model performs.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Sep 15, 2014)

I love my X100s- the best APS- sensor at higher iso, very decent colors.
Definitely worth a look. 
Yes- the leaf shutter is a very nice feature for a flasher!

Can't Canon make a 50 or 85mm with leaf shutter, like some MF systems had?
I would be very interested!!


----------

